# Photoshop CC 2015 - Grafiktablet Speedlink Arcus wird nicht erkannt



## Hubivan (8. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich nutze eigentlich schon seit längerem das Grafiktablet Arcus von Speedlink.
Bisher hat Photoshop auch ohne Probleme damit zusammen gearbeitet... aber auf einmal wird das Tablet von
Phothoshop nicht mehr erkannt. 
Wenn ich einen Pinsel, oder anderes Werkzeug auf "Zeichenstift-Druck" für die größe oder Deckkraft stelle,
erscheint nur ein Warndreieck mit dem Hinweis, ich soll für diese Funktion doch bitte ein Drucksensitives Tablet anschließen...
Bei anderen Programmen die das Tablet unterstützen habe ich keine Probleme.
Paintshop Pro X2 funktioniert es nach wie vor, auch im Testprogramm des Treibers für das Tablet funktioniert die Druckerkennung noch.

Die Konfiguration die mir Probleme bereitet ist:
Photoshop CC 2015 
Windows 10
Grafiktablet Arcus XL, black (SL 6700-SBK) mit dem neusten verfügbaren Treiber (V. 5.02)

Hat jemand ne Idee was man hier tun könnte? 



Spoiler: Systeminformationen die Photoshop anzeigt



Adobe Photoshop Version: 2015.0.1 20150722.r.168 2015/07/22:23:59:59 CL 1032107  x64
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64-Bit
Version: 8.1 oder höherSystemarchitektur: Intel CPU-Familie:6, Modell:10, Stepping:7 mit MMX, SSE (ganze Zahl), SSE FP, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, AVX, Hyper-Threading
Physischer Prozessor: 4
Logischer Prozessor: 8
Prozessor-Taktfrequenz: 3392 MHz
Eingebauter Speicher: 12268 MB
Freier Speicher: 9237 MB
Für Photoshop verfügbarer Arbeitsspeicher: 10804 MB
Von Photoshop verwendeter Arbeitsspeicher: 70 %
Design-Bereich: Deaktiviert.
Zeichenflächen: Aktiviert.
3D-Mehrton-Drucken: Deaktiviert.
Fernlicht: Aktiviert.
Bildkachelgröße: 1024 KB
Bildcache: 4
Schriftvorschau: Mittel
TextComposer: Lateinisch
Anzeige: 1
Anzeigebegrenzungen: oben= 0, links= 0, unten= 1080, rechts= 1920
Anzeige: 2
Anzeigebegrenzungen: oben= 0, links= 1920, unten= 1080, rechts= 3840
Mit OpenGL zeichnen: Aktiviert.
OpenGL – alte GPUs zulassen: Nicht erkannt.
OpenGL-Zeichnungsmodus: Erweitert
OpenGL – normalen Modus zulassen: Wahr.
OpenGL – erweiterten Modus zulassen: Wahr.
AIFCoreInitialized=1
AIFOGLInitialized=1
OGLContextCreated=1
NumGLGPUs=1
NumCLGPUs=1
glgpu[0].GLVersion="3.0"
glgpu[0].GLMemoryMB=2048
glgpu[0].GLName="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti"
glgpu[0].GLVendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
glgpu[0].GLVendorID=4318
glgpu[0].GLDriverVersion="10.18.13.5330"
glgpu[0].GLRectTextureSize=16384
glgpu[0].GLRenderer="GeForce GTX 550 Ti/PCIe/SSE2"
glgpu[0].GLRendererID=4676
glgpu[0].HasGLNPOTSupport=1
glgpu[0].GLDriver="nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um"
glgpu[0].GLDriverDate="20150617000000.000000-000"
glgpu[0].CanCompileProgramGLSL=1
glgpu[0].GLFrameBufferOK=1
glgpu[0].glGetString[GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION]="4.50 NVIDIA"
glgpu[0].glGetProgramivARB[GL_FRAGMENT_PROGRAM_ARB][GL_MAX_PROGRAM_INSTRUCTIONS_ARB]=[16384]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS]=[4]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_COMBINED_TEXTURE_IMAGE_UNITS]=[192]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_VERTEX_TEXTURE_IMAGE_UNITS]=[32]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_TEXTURE_IMAGE_UNITS]=[32]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_DRAW_BUFFERS]=[8]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_VERTEX_UNIFORM_COMPONENTS]=[4096]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_FRAGMENT_UNIFORM_COMPONENTS]=[2048]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_VARYING_FLOATS]=[124]
glgpu[0].glGetIntegerv[GL_MAX_VERTEX_ATTRIBS]=[16]
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_VERTEX_PROGRAM]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_FRAGMENT_PROGRAM]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_VERTEX_SHADER]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_FRAGMENT_SHADER]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_EXT_FRAMEBUFFER_OBJECT]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_TEXTURE_RECTANGLE]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_TEXTURE_FLOAT]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_OCCLUSION_QUERY]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_VERTEX_BUFFER_OBJECT]=1
glgpu[0].extension[AIF::OGL::GL_ARB_SHADER_TEXTURE_LOD]=1
clgpu[0].CLPlatformVersion="1.2"
clgpu[0].CLDeviceVersion="1.1 CUDA"
clgpu[0].CLMemoryMB=1024
clgpu[0].CLName="GeForce GTX 550 Ti"
clgpu[0].CLVendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
clgpu[0].CLVendorID=4318
clgpu[0].CLDriverVersion="353.30"
clgpu[0].CUDASupported=1
clgpu[0].CUDAVersion="7.5.9"
clgpu[0].CLBandwidth=7.29409e+010
clgpu[0].CLCompute=197.913
Lizenztyp: Abonnement
Seriennummer: 96040535427557567369
Anwendungsordner: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\
Pfad für temporäre Dateien: C:\Users\Acatana\AppData\Local\Temp\
Der virtuelle Speicher von Photoshop hat asynchronen E/A aktiviert
Arbeitsvolume(s):
Start, 488,3 GB, 321,9 GB frei
Ordner für erforderliche Zusatzmodule: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\Plug-Ins\
Primärer Zusatzmodul-Ordner: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Plug-ins\

Installierte Komponenten
  A3DLIBS.dll  A3DLIB Dynamic Link Library  9.2.0.112   
  ACE.dll  ACE 2015/03/11-23:42:10  79.562242  79.562242
  AdbePM.dll  PatchMatch 2015/04/28:18:15:43  1.563170  1.563170
  AdobeLinguistic.dll  Adobe Linguisitc Library  9.0.0   
  AdobeOwl.dll  Adobe Owl  5.2.7   
  AdobePDFL.dll  PDFL 2015/03/18-12:03:59  79.133307  79.133307
  AdobePIP.dll  Adobe Product Improvement Program  7.2.1.3600   
  AdobeXMP.dll  Adobe XMP Core 2015/03/30-23:40:42  79.157747  79.157747
  AdobeXMPFiles.dll  Adobe XMP Files 2015/03/30-23:40:42  79.157747  79.157747
  AdobeXMPScript.dll  Adobe XMP Script 2015/03/30-23:40:42  79.157747  79.157747
  adobe_caps.dll  Adobe CAPS  9,0,0,5   
  AGM.dll  AGM 2015/03/11-23:42:10  79.562242  79.562242
  ahclient.dll  AdobeHelp Dynamic Link Library  2.0.0.2   
  AIDE.dll  AIDE 2015/03/20-23:41:44  79.562488  79.562488
  amtlib.dll  AMTLib (64 Bit)  9.0.0.21 BuildVersion: 9.0; BuildDate: Mon Mar 9 2015 0:54:5)  1.000000
  ARE.dll  ARE 2015/03/11-23:42:10  79.562242  79.562242
  AXE8SharedExpat.dll  AXE8SharedExpat 2015/03/13-23:40:54  79.562390  79.562390
  AXEDOMCore.dll  AXEDOMCore 2015/03/13-23:40:54  79.562390  79.562390
  Bib.dll  BIB 2015/03/11-23:42:10  79.562242  79.562242
  BIBUtils.dll  BIBUtils 2015/03/11-23:42:10  79.562242  79.562242
  boost_date_time.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  boost_signals.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  boost_system.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  boost_threads.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  cg.dll  NVIDIA Cg Runtime  3.0.00007   
  cgGL.dll  NVIDIA Cg Runtime  3.0.00007   
  CIT.dll  Adobe CIT  2.3.7.33275  2.3.7.33275
  CITThreading.dll  Adobe CITThreading  2.3.7.33275  2.3.7.33275
  CoolType.dll  CoolType 2015/03/11-23:42:10  79.562242  79.562242
  dnssd.dll  Bonjour  3,0,0,2   
  dvaaudiodevice.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvacore.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvamarshal.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvamediatypes.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvametadata.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvametadataapi.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvametadataui.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvaplayer.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvatransport.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvaui.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dvaunittesting.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  dynamiclink.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  ExtendScript.dll  ExtendScript 2015/04/17-16:55:22  80.1017022  80.1017022
  icucnv40.dll  International Components for Unicode 2014/10/31-16:52:45  Build gtlib_6.0.21339   
  icudt40.dll  International Components for Unicode 2014/10/31-16:52:45  Build gtlib_6.0.21339   
  icuuc40.dll  International Components for Unicode 2014/10/31-16:52:45  Build gtlib_6.0.21339   
  igestep30.dll  IGES Reader  9.3.0.113   
  imslib.dll  IMSLib DLL  9.0.1.14   
  JP2KLib.dll  JP2KLib 2015/06/30-01:10:54  79.258447  79.258447
  libifcoremd.dll  Intel(r) Visual Fortran Compiler  10.0 (Update A)   
  libiomp5md.dll  Intel(R) OpenMP* Runtime Library  5.0   
  libmmd.dll  Intel(r) C Compiler, Intel(r) C++ Compiler, Intel(r) Fortran Compiler  12.0   
  LogSession.dll  LogSession  7.2.1.3600   
  mediacoreif.dll  photoshopdva  8.0.0   
  MPS.dll  MPS 2015/03/11-23:42:10  79.562263  79.562263
  pdfsettings.dll  Adobe PDFSettings  1.04   
  Photoshop.dll  Adobe Photoshop CC 2015  16.0.1   
  Plugin.dll  Adobe Photoshop CC 2015  16.0.1   
  PlugPlugExternalObject.dll  Adobe(R) CEP PlugPlugExternalObject Standard Dll (64 bit)  6.0.0   
  PlugPlugOwl.dll  Adobe(R) CSXS PlugPlugOwl Standard Dll (64 bit)  6.0.0.96   
  PSArt.dll  Adobe Photoshop CC 2015  16.0.1   
  PSViews.dll  Adobe Photoshop CC 2015  16.0.1   
  SCCore.dll  ScCore 2015/04/17-16:55:22  80.1017022  80.1017022
  svml_dispmd.dll  Intel(r) C Compiler, Intel(r) C++ Compiler, Intel(r) Fortran Compiler  12.0   
  tbb.dll  Intel(R) Threading Building Blocks for Windows  4, 2, 2013, 1114   
  tbbmalloc.dll  Intel(R) Threading Building Blocks for Windows  4, 2, 2013, 1114   
  TfFontMgr.dll  FontMgr  9.3.0.113   
  TfKernel.dll  Kernel  9.3.0.113   
  TFKGEOM.dll  Kernel Geom  9.3.0.113   
  TFUGEOM.dll  Adobe, UGeom©  9.3.0.113   
  updaternotifications.dll  Adobe Updater Notifications Library  9.0.0.3 (BuildVersion: 1.0; BuildDate: BUILDDATETIME)  9.0.0.3
  VulcanControl.dll  Vulcan Application Control Library  5.1.0.50   
  VulcanMessage5.dll  Vulcan Message Library  5.1.0.50   
  WRServices.dll  WRServices Fri Mar 07 2014 15:33:10  Build 0.20204  0.20204
  wu3d.dll  U3D Writer  9.3.0.113   


Erforderliche Zusatzmodule:

  3D Studio 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Adaptive Weitwinkelkorrektur 16.0.1
  Aquarell 16.0.1
  Arithmetisches Mittel 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Basrelief 16.0.1
  Bereich 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Bildpaket-Filter 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Blendenflecke 16.0.1
  BMP 16.0.1
  Buntglas-Mosaik 16.0.1
  Buntstiftschraffur 16.0.1
  Camera Raw 9.1.1
  Camera Raw-Filter 9.1.1
  Chrom 16.0.1
  Cineon 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Collada 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Color Lookup-Raster rendern NO VERSION
  Color Lookup-Tabellen exportieren NO VERSION
  CompuServe GIF 16.0.1
  Conté-Stifte 16.0.1
  De-Interlace 16.0.1
  Diagonal verwischen 16.0.1
  Dicom 16.0.1
  Differenz-Wolken 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Distorsion 16.0.1
  Dunkle Malstriche 16.0.1
  Durchschnitt berechnen 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Eazel Acquire 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Entropie 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Erfassungsbereich 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Extrudieren 16.0.1
  Farbpapier-Collage 16.0.1
  Farbraster 16.0.1
  Fasern 16.0.1
  FastCore-Routinen 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Feuchtes Papier 16.0.1
  Filtergalerie 16.0.1
  Flash 3D 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Fluchtpunkt 16.0.1
  Fotokopie 16.0.1
  Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten (Filter) 16.0.1
  Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Fresko 16.0.1
  Für Web speichern 16.0.1
  Gekreuzte Malstriche 16.0.1
  Gerissene Kanten 16.0.1
  Glas 16.0.1
  Google Earth 4 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Grobe Malerei 16.0.1
  Grobes Pastell 16.0.1
  HDRMergeUI 16.0.1
  HSB/HSL 16.0.1
  IFF-Format 16.0.1
  IGES 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  JPEG 2000 16.0.1
  Kacheleffekt 16.0.1
  Kacheln 16.0.1
  Kanten betonen 16.0.1
  Kohleumsetzung 16.0.1
  Konturen mit Tinte nachzeichnen 16.0.1
  Körnung & Aufhellung 16.0.1
  Körnung 16.0.1
  Kräuseln 16.0.1
  Kreide & Kohle 16.0.1
  Kreuzschraffur 16.0.1
  Kristallisieren 16.0.1
  Kunststofffolie 16.0.1
  Kurtosis 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  LAGE 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Leuchtende Konturen 16.0.1
  Malgrund 16.0.1
  Malmesser 16.0.1
  Matlab-Vorgang 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Maximum 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Median 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Mehrprozessorunterstützung 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Mezzotint 16.0.1
  Minimum 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Mit Struktur versehen 16.0.1
  MMXCore-Routinen 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Neigung 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Neonschein 16.0.1
  NTSC-Farben 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Objektivkorrektur 16.0.1
  Objektivunschärfe 16.0.1
  Ölfarbe getupft 16.0.1
  OpenEXR 16.0.1
  Ozeanwellen 16.0.1
  Patchwork 16.0.1
  PCX 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Pfade -> Illustrator 16.0.1
  Photoshop 3D-Modul 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Photoshop Touch 14.0
  Pixar 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  PNG 16.0.1
  Polarkoordinaten 16.0.1
  Portable Bit Map 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Prägepapier 16.0.1
  PRC 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Punktieren 16.0.1
  Punktierstich 16.0.1
  Radialer Weichzeichner 16.0.1
  Radiance 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Rasterungseffekt 16.0.1
  Risse 16.0.1
  Schwamm 16.0.1
  Schwingungen 16.0.1
  Selektiver Weichzeichner 16.0.1
  Solarisation 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Spaces 16.0.1
  Spritzer 16.0.1
  Standardabweichung 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Stempel 16.0.1
  STL 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Strichumsetzung 16.0.1
  Strudel 16.0.1
  Stuck 16.0.1
  Sumi-e 16.0.1
  Summe 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Targa 16.0.1
  Tontrennung & Kantenbetonung 16.0.1
  U3D 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Unterstützung für Skripten 16.0.1
  Varianz 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Verbiegen 16.0.1
  Verflüssigen 16.0.1
  Versetzen 16.0.1
  Verwackelte Striche 16.0.1
  Verwacklung reduzieren 16.0.1
  Virtual Reality Modeling Language | VRML 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Wavefront|OBJ 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Weiches Licht 16.0.1
  Wellen 16.0.1
  WIA-Unterstützung 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Windeffekt 16.0.1
  Wireless Bitmap 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)
  Wölben 16.0.1
  Wolken 16.0.1 (2015.0.1 x001 x003)

Optionale Zusatzmodule und Zusatzmodule von Drittanbietern: KEINE


Nicht geladene Plug-Ins: KEINE

Erweiterungen:

  Tych Panel, C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CEP\extensions\Tych Panel CC\index.html
  Bibliotheken, C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\CEP\extensions\com.adobe.DesignLibraryPanel.html\index.html
  Adobe Color-Themen, C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\CEP\extensions\com.adobe.KulerPanel.html\index.html
  Exportieren als, C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\CEP\extensions\com.adobe.webpa.crema\PSPanel\dialog.html
  Device Preview, C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\CEP\extensions\com.adobe.preview\PSPanel\panel.html
  Auf Behance teilen, C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\CEP\extensions\com.adobe.behance.shareonbehance.html\index.html
  , C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\CEP\extensions\com.adobe.preview\PSLoader\loader.html
  Exportieren als, C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CC 2015\Required\CEP\extensions\com.adobe.webpa.crema\PSPanel\dialog.html

Installierte TWAIN-Geräte: OHNE


----------

